
Cloud Call Center Software Like Talkdesk or Amazon Connect for Twilio - nutanc
http://blog.ozonetel.com/2017/05/twilio-cloud-call-center-software-like.html
======
nutanc
TL;DR, Take your Twilio account. Get a Kookoo account. Copy settings and you
have a full fledged cloud contact center on Twilio.

See you all at Signal Conference :)

